# Get 3 FREE licenses of PPT2Flash Professional (worth $199.95 each)



## ramesh.digit (Dec 29, 2008)

We (itsmyWindows.com) are delighted to make known about our special Christmas giveaway. *"Wondershare” *is providing us *3 FREE licenses of PPT2Flash Professional (worth $199.95 each)* to giveaway to 3 lucky it’s my Windows readers.



To be the victor of these licenses, you just need to do few things as:

You must be subscribed to it’s my Windows Newsletter- If you aren’t subscribed, then subscribe now and it’s free.
Write down a significant comment in this topic. While leaving your comment, use the same email ID which has been used to subscribed for it’s my Windows newsletter otherwise you won’t be eligible for this giveaway.
The winners will be announced on 31st December 2008. ALL THE BEST !!!


For more information and review of the product: itsmyWindows.com


----------



## Dark Core (Dec 29, 2008)

^^
Gud Blog..


----------

